
Show HN: A new image sharing service - emily_b
https://itsosticky.com/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
You should read this:

[https://drewdevault.com/2014/10/10/The-profitability-of-
onli...](https://drewdevault.com/2014/10/10/The-profitability-of-online-
services.html)

Disclaimer: I wrote it

~~~
ecesena
tl;dr: what about developers?

When I started building Theneeds, we wanted users to be able to post, like in
Twitter. And soon, we wanted users to be able to attach photos or other media.

For media in the sense of an url that we then embed/display it's relatively
easy. And even easier if you pay for an external service like embed.ly to do
the job.

For images it's a mess. We had to take care about uploading, resizing, posting
async to s3, invalidating caches, and of course displaying. If I had to do
that again, I'd surely look for an external service (that I didn't find at
that time).

Maybe this is a viable way to monetize? I guess that there are quite a good
number of companies that need upload+display of UG images, or at least that
they could do it if it was easier to plug in.

Just for reference, embed.ly costs 20$/mo for just display, so I guess you
could at least ask for that + storage costs.

Next, you could add additional services such as cdn support, or anti
spam/copyright infringement/adult content/etc.

~~~
Tossrock
imgix offers a solid solution in this space nowadays

------
emily_b
A new image sharing service

Itsosticky is a brand new image sharing service with some ambition, just
launched after a year of development.

More info is available here
[https://itsosticky.com/about](https://itsosticky.com/about)

There are several things that make this different to other image sharing
services. Itsosticky will quickly and automatically rescale images that are
above a certain size threshold, with auto-orientation of JPEGs uploaded from
phones. The layout is fully responsive, allowing for consistent URIs when
shared across devices. It's light weight, with no advertising technologies.

Many of the images currently displayed in the gallery are simply placeholders
dropped onto the site by helpful beta users, and there are surely bugs to
address here or there, but by and large, Itsosticky is ready for use.

Thanks for taking a look. Feedback from mobile devices would be particularly
valuable.

Please upvote if you think this service is worthwhile and deserves to go
somewhere.

~~~
danielvinson
How do you plan on enforcing the no-NSFW policy? That seems close to
impossible pre-monetization unless you spent most of that year training a
neural network.

~~~
knicholes
Could always use [https://www.projectoxford.ai](https://www.projectoxford.ai)
or something like it. I know Google just came out with an API for generating
text descriptions of images. Perhaps if scanned images passed through this api
were tagged with certain words, the images could be marked for moderation and
not shown until approved.

------
pwython
Looks extremely similar to Imgur, including the colors and modals. What would
you say separates it from Imgur? Why did it takes a year to develop?

~~~
bosdev
> Why did it [take] a year to develop?

I believe this is your answer (from the About page):

> Almost every piece of code is ad hoc, built from the ground up to be as
> lightweight and efficient as possible.

My opinion is they most likely built many things which were already available
in the open-source world.

~~~
CaptSpify
> ...built from the ground up to be as lightweight and efficient as possible.

This is my favorite part. So many sites start out this way, then become slow,
unresponsive and bulky. Here's to hoping it stays slim and quick.

------
bluedino
It's cool. How do you plan on getting people to use it? The reddit userbase
basically propelled Imgur into an overnight success.

------
angryasian
its ok. I still think imgur is slightly better to use. Just my common example
: I will find images and using their url upload, upload the image so that I
have an easily shareable link. On your page its a two step process. I had to
first enter the url, press the www button (which wasn't immediately apparent )
and then pressed the upload button. On imgur its only enter link and upload.

~~~
emily_b
You can drag and drop from other web pages or copy and paste via Ctrl-v. Might
be a useful one-step alternative.

------
floor__
Wow that looks nothing like imgur :/

------
ecdavis
Infinite scrolling is broken.
[https://itsosticky.com/1srfcne](https://itsosticky.com/1srfcne)

Scroll down, scroll back up, scroll down again.

